# Found one on the beach



## QSVC (Nov 6, 2015)

Periodically our family goes to Daufuskie Island, SC. Small island but people have found tons of artifacts ranging from the average points etc to Spanish armor and a full canoe (on display at the Daufuskie crab company bar/restaurant). 

The beaches keep eroding away and the authorities respond by dredging the harbor and refilling the beaches with that sand. This has cut down on finding arrowheads etc on the beaches almost totally as far as I know. My sister in law however found this one the other day. It very well could have been at the bottom of the ocean before the last dredging. Anyway, have a look and let me know what you think:


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2015)

It looks like it`s beveled. Love that saltwater patina on it.


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 6, 2015)

QSVC said:


> Periodically our family goes to Daufuskie Island, SC. Small island but people have found tons of artifacts ranging from the average points etc to Spanish armor and a full canoe (on display at the Daufuskie crab company bar/restaurant).
> 
> The beaches keep eroding away and the authorities respond by dredging the harbor and refilling the beaches with that sand. This has cut down on finding arrowheads etc on the beaches almost totally as far as I know. My sister in law however found this one the other day. It very well could have been at the bottom of the ocean before the last dredging. Anyway, have a look and let me know what you think:



That's really cool. I've found a pile of points and some in some crazy places but I've never found one on a beach.


----------



## GLS (Nov 6, 2015)

Not your typical chert or quartz point more commonly found in the low country.


----------



## Willjo (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like a Hernando with broke base.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 7, 2015)

Willjo said:


> Looks like a Hernando with broke base.



With the heavy bevel, I'd say it was a Lost Lake with a snapped base and a little touch up work on the stem.


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 7, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> With the heavy bevel, I'd say it was a Lost Lake with a snapped base and a little touch up work on the stem.


Thats what Im thinking also.  
Ive got several with the same patina, all have either come from or near saltwater or from the St. Johns River to Lake George(N.E. FL.)  Its coastal plains chert but the salt water leaves them looking that way.  Congrats to the finder on a nice point.


----------



## Forest Grump (Nov 8, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> With the heavy bevel, I'd say it was a Lost Lake with a snapped base and a little touch up work on the stem.



I can't say what it is or was, but that bevel looks to me to be Archaic, for sure. 

Do you have a pic with anything for scale?


----------

